# possible italian poison



## ticoun (Oct 22, 2011)

this morning i went to a local antique store looking for bottles. i had already been there this summer, looking for fountain pens. they didn't have any, but i had seen some nice bottles there. so i came back there today to have a closer look at the bottles. there was a 1943 liquor bottle, a 1926 screw cap bottle from Rochester, then, the beauty. a magnificent pale green bottle, with a skull and crossbones on it. it's a bit dirty, but it should clean up very well, like my 1951 coke. now, what makes me think it's italian is that it's not written "POISON", but "VENENO".  at 15$, i had to have it. i didnt have money with me, but the lady that owns the shop offered me to keep the bottle on hold, which i accepted.
 i'm happy, it's my fifth old bottle, and my first poison.
 i'll post an update when i go back and buy it.
 meanwhile, anybody knows the model of such a bottle with the "VENENO" embossing?

 EDIT: btw, it's about 8 or 9 inches tall for about 3 inches in diameter. the neck is very short. so short that when i first saw it, i thought it was a small Hutch!


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2011)

I think it's Spanish not Italian....Is this the bottle...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree.. poison in Italian is VELENO


----------



## ticoun (Oct 22, 2011)

epackage, it's the same exact bottle !  what are the numbers embossed on the base of yours?  here are mine (at least, from what i remember)

 8         6

  1 10


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 22, 2011)

It would be the 3rd I have seen.  I got the one pictured above (thanks to Jim for posting  [&:]), Joe has one and the one you got on hold.  $15 is about right...mine was posted for 22ish and was on sale..so we got ours for about that I think. 
 I don't know of it's rarity.  It's a fairly new discovery coming into the poison public view.  Made by the Tagart Valley Glass Company.  It's early ABM...but the crudeness of the embossing almost seems like an afterthought on the mold...like it was added to an existing one real quick like.  There is a VELENO poison on ebay right now for way too much...but just as crude of embossing, just a bit different.  Joe has this one as well.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-POISON-BOTTLE-Veleno-Skull-Crossbones-RARE-/370552005603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56469ee3e3


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 22, 2011)

I find it odd that the Italian bottle is a crown top wine bottle.   Must have been a bad year.   []


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ticoun
> 
> epackage, it's the same exact bottle !  what are the numbers embossed on the base of yours?  here are mine (at least, from what i remember)
> 
> ...


 This pic is from Poison_Us website, he can tell you what's embossed if he has it handy....[]


----------



## ticoun (Oct 24, 2011)

while looking at Poison_Us'  website, i remembered a small bottle that i saw at the antique store. it looked very much like a KO-4, though i am not sure it had embossings. i'm interested in buying this one too, if it indeed is a KO-4, and if it's cheap.  what would be a good price for one of these? (the bottle didn't have a price tag)
 i'll go back to get my bottle(maybe bottles) thursday. i can't wait!


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 25, 2011)

The KO-4 would sell for $30 these days...so if you can get it for less, your doing good.  Ours isn't as desirable with the weak embossing.  Still on the lookout for one with much better embossing, but never have the money when one comes around.[]


----------



## ticoun (Oct 27, 2011)

i just went to buy the bottles. the big one is exactly the one we were talking about. for an ABM, it's really crude. the mold seams are very apparent, and there's something like a succion mark on the base. the inside have a milky deposit, but i think it'll clean up easily. 





 the second one, which i got for free [], looks a bit like a KO-4, but it clearly isn't one. it's my oldest bottle yet, and my first BIM. unembossed, except for "443" on the base. 3 1/2" x 2 1/4" x 1 1/2". it's scratched on one side, and is missing a small chip in the lip, but what could go wrong, it was free! this one is cleaner, but will still need to get brushed.


----------



## carobran (Oct 27, 2011)

that stain may not come out as easily as you think..[8|][]


----------



## ticoun (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> that stain may not come out as easily as you think..[8|][]


 upon closer inspection, the stain is a powdery deposit of the evaporated original contents of the bottle. looks like it still contains poison!


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ticoun
> 
> epackage, it's the same exact bottle !  what are the numbers embossed on the base of yours?  here are mine (at least, from what i remember)
> 
> ...


 
 Ours has the TV logo in the middle with an 8 on either side and 15 below.  There is an un-ledgable blob at 10:30 of the TV logo..could have been something, but cant make it out.


----------

